# Json  & Xml deserialisierung



## T_T (12. Jul 2018)

Hallo,

kurz und knapp:
Ich benutze Jackson und die Annotation @JsonUnwrapped. Gibts so etwas auch für XML?

Warum frage ich das:
Ich muss sowohl XML als auch JSON verarbeiten können und sollte Spring das Deserialisieren überlassen.


----------



## mrBrown (12. Jul 2018)

Wie sehen denn XML und Klassenstruktur aus?


----------

